# Habistat Pulse Proportional Thermostat with Day/Night Facility



## audinswfc (Dec 8, 2006)

Afternoon all,

I have one of these but no manual, can anyone direct me to where i might find an online manual? As i need to be sure I am using this stat properly...

Thanks: victory:


----------



## audinswfc (Dec 8, 2006)

My mistake found it! :blush:

Its here if anyone else needs it lol Habistat: Thermostats & Heat Mats. The climate control Specialists


----------

